# Need to Stealth my window vent



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

So The hubby asked this morning, Does it smell like weed in here to you? I knew that the veg tent was cranking and said yes a little but it’s just a veg smell not like a flower smell. He just said huh, and was along his way. So I don’t have a ventilation system on my veg tent. I had plan to live without one as the plants were fine without it. Well they are getting real fine now and are putting off that Veg smell I was talking about so I was thinking about investing in a system for that tent. I do have a window in that room but I’m trying to keep it more stealth than my other tent setup by my garage where nobody can see it. It’s pretty redneck but it works great. Any ideas on something stealth that would look natural next to my neighbor and visible from the street if someone looks hard at my window?  The picture below is a redneck version of what I’m looking for.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 24, 2022)

Something like this?


----------



## boo (Apr 24, 2022)

that's a great gimmick crash, a carbon scrubber on the inside of the tent would be required...I would try and disguise the vent if possible, kinda looks like what it is...also, 5" vent hose may be difficult to find...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So The hubby asked this morning, Does it smell like weed in here to you? I knew that the veg tent was cranking and said yes a little but it’s just a veg smell not like a flower smell. He just said huh, and was along his way. So I don’t have a ventilation system on my veg tent. I had plan to live without one as the plants were fine without it. Well they are getting real fine now and are putting off that Veg smell I was talking about so I was thinking about investing in a system for that tent. I do have a window in that room but I’m trying to keep it more stealth than my other tent setup by my garage where nobody can see it. It’s pretty redneck but it works great. Any ideas on something stealth that would look natural next to my neighbor and visible from the street if someone looks hard at my window?  The picture below is a redneck version of what I’m looking for.
> View attachment 294961


Oye ! As a electrician I would say a dryer vent but you need to be a little bit of a surgeon going thru brick
For exhaust  leave the flapper for in ,to intake remove it and put in a screen. If I lived close I would come over and do it for you for a eclair ....


----------



## spunom (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So The hubby asked this morning, Does it smell like weed in here to you? I knew that the veg tent was cranking and said yes a little but it’s just a veg smell not like a flower smell. He just said huh, and was along his way. So I don’t have a ventilation system on my veg tent. I had plan to live without one as the plants were fine without it. Well they are getting real fine now and are putting off that Veg smell I was talking about so I was thinking about investing in a system for that tent. I do have a window in that room but I’m trying to keep it more stealth than my other tent setup by my garage where nobody can see it. It’s pretty redneck but it works great. Any ideas on something stealth that would look natural next to my neighbor and visible from the street if someone looks hard at my window?  The picture below is a redneck version of what I’m looking for.
> View attachment 294961


Why not just do the same thing?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 24, 2022)

boo said:


> that's a great gimmick crash, a carbon scrubber on the inside of the tent would be required...I would try and disguise the vent if possible, kinda looks like what it is...also, 5" vent hose may be difficult to find...



There's a 5.9" version as well that would work with a 6" hose and a little duct tape around the coupling. The tape would be inside the hose, so wouldn't be visible. For the 5", a 4" PVC coupling could be used to connect the hose the same way, only the tape would be harder to conceal.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

also help if you plant a bush to  break up the scenery so to speak
not weed !!
Also now a days there are ac units that are portable and have a hose connected to the window.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

Go out next junk day and find an old AC window unit that will fit right in that lower window, Gut the thing from the inside and vent out through it . seal it up with foam and strong duct tape.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Go out next junk day and find an old AC window unit that will fit right in that lower window, Gut the thing from the inside and vent out through it . seal it up with foam and strong duct tape.


you mission impossiable mofo  you ....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

Put Gutted unit in like its been there for a while old wood old AC
run vent pipes in from inside front. Seal with plastic tape and foam


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Something like this?


This is basically what i have now I’m looking to make the outside look more like there is not a reefer factory behind the window


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> you mission impossiable mofo  you ....


That’s a pretty good one, imma put it on my list


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

This looks kinda normal I guess it’s a window dryer vent


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

Except it’s 80 bucks for a piece of tin…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> This is basically what i have now I’m looking to make the outside look more like there is not a reefer factory behind the window



It's exactly what you get when you buy a portable air conditioner, and it's the time of year when people buy them : )


----------



## boo (Apr 24, 2022)

that's the ticket right there but wowza, it's a little pricey...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

boo said:


> that's the ticket right there but wowza, it's a little pricey...


not so good in the winter...


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2022)

Honestly lots of ppl have portable ac units that they exhaust out their windows.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 26, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> It's exactly what you get when you buy a portable air conditioner, and it's the time of year when people buy them : )


That's what I was thinking. Last year our office air went out, we had one in offices, self standing units that vent out the window just like that.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Oye ! As a electrician I would say a dryer vent but you need to be a little bit of a surgeon going thru brick
> For exhaust  leave the flapper for in ,to intake remove it and put in a screen. If I lived close I would come over and do it for you for a eclair ....


That sounds like the perfect solution. There is already a dryer vent in that room for my dryer but there is room for another one about 8 ft away and would also keep it floor level so I don’t have vent hose hanging from my window. Will certainly consider this option but will probably cost me more than an eclair to do it. Doesn’t sound to hard. May tackle it myself.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

spunom said:


> Why not just do the same thing?


I don’t really like that look on the outside of the house. Although there is an azalea bush window height that I’m gonna let get a little higher to  disguise It a bit just in case I need to


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That sounds like the perfect solution. There is already a dryer vent in that room for my dryer but there is room for another one about 8 ft away and would also keep it floor level so I don’t have vent hose hanging from my window. Will certainly consider this option but will probably cost me more than an eclair to do it. Doesn’t sound to hard. May tackle it myself.


I have put 4 inch vents thru brick which is what looks like to me.
If you have some tools and open to direction I can talk you thru it.
The problem with those window vents is in the winter , and their height


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That sounds like the perfect solution. There is already a dryer vent in that room for my dryer but there is room for another one about 8 ft away and would also keep it floor level so I don’t have vent hose hanging from my window. Will certainly consider this option but will probably cost me more than an eclair to do it. Doesn’t sound to hard. May tackle it myself.


you had 2 eclairs ....!


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That sounds like the perfect solution. There is already a dryer vent in that room for my dryer but there is room for another one about 8 ft away and would also keep it floor level so I don’t have vent hose hanging from my window. Will certainly consider this option but will probably cost me more than an eclair to do it. Doesn’t sound to hard. May tackle it myself.


If you've already got a dryer vent in the room, why not just put in a Y fitting and run 'em both out the same vent?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If you've already got a dryer vent in the room, why not just put in a Y fitting and run 'em both out the same vent?


you would not do right by your dryer


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 26, 2022)

How so?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> How so?


When your dryer is on and exhausting warm wet air ,if your tent fan is not on at the same time you may get some backflow .A dryer needs to exhauset humid air right out with least restriction .If restricted out you dont lose the lint as well which gets wet and worsens the flow


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> When your dryer is on and exhausting warm wet air ,if your tent fan is not on at the same time you may get some backflow .A dryer needs to exhauset humid air right out with least restriction .If restricted out you dont lose the lint as well which gets wet and worsens the flow


I would t go thru the same line. I’m thinking about an additional one


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I would t go thru the same line. I’m thinking about an additional one


I would go with a additional vent my self.
I can advise you when you are ready


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 26, 2022)

Ahh, but if the vent fan was on, wouldn't it boost the dryer's flow?

I can see what you're aiming at, but it might not be an issue. The back flow is why I'd go for a Y fitting over a T fitting.

Just spit balling ideas here. For what little the parts would cost, I think I would try it for shits & giggles.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t really like that look on the outside of the house. Although there is an azalea bush window height that I’m gonna let get a little higher to  disguise It a bit just in case I need to



Going to be some nice smelling azaleas.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

and there is YouTube of course to help me


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 295149
> 
> and there is YouTube of course to help me


There are many ways to approach something like that.
Im better at putting in vents than I am youtubing about it !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> There are many ways to approach something like that.
> Im better at putting in vents than I am youtubing about it !


Yes but I use YouTube all the time now especially when fixing up our old house up to sell it in Ga. I fixed everything on the inspection list using YouTube. Much different than submarine work but developed a lot of household skills using it. I’m so glad that folks like to post their lessons although I’m not that would either.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

Get rid of the dryer and hang dry the clothes , then vent will be avail for the weed
Whats more important clean clothes or a well stocked weed cabinet ?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

Have 3 eclairs and not break a sweat.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That sounds like the perfect solution. There is already a dryer vent in that room for my dryer but there is room for another one about 8 ft away and would also keep it floor level so I don’t have vent hose hanging from my window. Will certainly consider this option but will probably cost me more than an eclair to do it. Doesn’t sound to hard. May tackle it myself.


Can you buy a “Y” or “T” sheet metal union and hook the tent vent hose into the dryer vent hose? Something like this ?
?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Can you buy a “Y” or “T” sheet metal union and hook the tent vent hose into the dryer vent hose? Something like this ?
> ?View attachment 295174


I was cautioned against this as heat and humidity from the dryer may find its way into the tent.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Can you buy a “Y” or “T” sheet metal union and hook the tent vent hose into the dryer vent hose? Something like this ?
> ?View attachment 295174


Sorry. Hippie420 had the same idea…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Get rid of the dryer and hang dry the clothes , then vent will be avail for the weed
> Whats more important clean clothes or a well stocked weed cabinet ?


You are kinda right about that…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 26, 2022)

You could use this in a piece of 4” sheet metal ducting to close off the dryer vent when not in use to prevent weed smelling clothes…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I was cautioned against this as heat and humidity from the dryer may find its way into the tent.


Oops. I guess you could get 2 of the dampers. I didn’t consider the back pressure piece of the puzzle.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

There really is room for another vent at floor level like my dryer vent but against the other wall. Would hide my vent hose too so I could actually use my window too plus would save losing heat and cooling. So that’s the best idea yet I think. My other tent flower tent venting out the window is located in my utility room. There is no heat or AC in there. It stays pretty warm in there during the winter when the gas hot water baseboard runs. That’s why I can’t get my purple weed to turn purple…. I leave the window cracked usually all year. I have a curtain pulled in front of the tent to hide the whole thing so I’m not worried about that vent so much


----------



## kevinn (Apr 26, 2022)

Can you vent to the attic


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

They make manual shut off for AC systems that are used to balance the amount of airflow to each part of house , get the vent "Y" and install the shut off plate gate valve so you can close one while the other is in use.




Has a damper plate inside that opens and closes


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> They make manual shut off for AC systems that are used to balance the amount of airflow to each part of house , get the vent "Y" and install the shut off plate gate valve so you can close one while the other is in use.
> View attachment 295179
> 
> Has a damper plate inside that opens and closes


I know y’all gonna engineer me up something real cool before this is all over with. I don’t think I like the (either the dryer or the tent) thing. Sure enough I would forget to turn the tent back on plus the tent runs all the time So both would have to be able to vent at the same time. I looked at the wall on that side of the house. Looks like it’s a pretty easy job to run a new vent. The picture shows my tent and the window wall I could vent to. Much less vent hose inside to deal with doing it I think.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know y’all gonna engineer me up something real cool before this is all over with. I don’t think I like the (either the dryer or the tent) thing. Sure enough I would forget to turn the tent back on plus the tent runs all the time So both would have to be able to vent at the same time. I looked at the wall on that side of the house. Looks like it’s a pretty easy job to run a new vent. The picture shows my tent and the window wall I could vent to. Much less vent hose inside to deal with doing it I think.
> View attachment 295184


Is there a basement or crawlspace under home
If so drill down not out through wall close to an air vent in the crawlspace


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Is there a basement or crawlspace under home
> If so drill down not out through wall close to an air vent in the crawlspace


Yes we do have a crawlspace. Also a great idea and much easier than drilling thru the brick I’ll bet. Don’t know if I can talk the hubby into drilling a hole in the floor tho… maybe not another dryer vent either. I’ll have to work on him a bit…. I just talked him into the new tent set up in the laundry room. I showed him those giant beautiful reefer leaves that are bursting with life yesterday and his eyes lit up. Mine did too actually that new light is a killer for my plants wow…. So if you vent under the house you Could just leave the screened outlet by one of the vents under he house…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 26, 2022)

My choice if my wife wanted to drill a 4” hole thru brick vs a wooden floor would be the floor. I am sure joeb would be a good resource for how best to do it but a wood hole saw going thru wood has to be easier than a using a carbide/Diamond hole saw to go thru masonry. Also, less heat/cool loss as you are not pumping air directly out of the house.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes we do have a crawlspace. Also a great idea and much easier than drilling thru the brick I’ll bet. Don’t know if I can talk the hubby into drilling a hole in the floor tho… maybe not another dryer vent either. I’ll have to work on him a bit…. I just talked him into the new tent set up in the laundry room. I showed him those giant beautiful reefer leaves that are bursting with life yesterday and his eyes lit up. Mine did too actually that new light is a killer for my plants wow…. So if you vent under the house you Could just leave the screened outlet by one of the vents under he house…


I would say yes no problem as long as it vents out right near the fresh air vent leading outside.
I have seen people vent down under home with a dryer vent and not to outside and the moist damp hot air is not good in a crawl space (mold and other nasties) but yours is LED cool and not moist like wet clothes would be.
I you wanted to be really safe install a vent right in the outside air vent and hook up the pipe from the tent .



Less than 20 bucks most places


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My choice if my wife wanted to drill a 4” hole thru brick vs a wooden floor would be the floor. I am sure joeb would be a good resource for how best to do it but a wood hole saw going thru wood has to be easier than a using a carbide/Diamond hole saw to go thru masonry. Also, less heat/cool loss as you are not pumping air directly out of the house.


LOL
JoeB is an electrician Jim
Not an engineer .  
 In my best Bones voice to Capt Kirk


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

I’m glad I asked the question now. Got a lot of great ideas.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My choice if my wife wanted to drill a 4” hole thru brick vs a wooden floor would be the floor. I am sure joeb would be a good resource for how best to do it but a wood hole saw going thru wood has to be easier than a using a carbide/Diamond hole saw to go thru masonry. Also, less heat/cool loss as you are not pumping air directly out of the house.


I think I may try to convince him that is the way to go.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m glad I asked the question now. Got a lot of great ideas.


See above


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 295187


Now this look is perfect


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

Just remember warm air into cold crawl space will cause condensation which can lead to a mold situation.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Now this look is perfect


Better to do it right than ruin the house


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> LOL
> JoeB is an electrician Jim
> Not an engineer .
> In my best Bones voice to Capt Kirk


We are all engineers in a way tho…


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Just remember warm air into cold crawl space will cause condensation which can lead to a mold situation.


Just like growing weed , see I can grow


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Can you vent to the attic


Could yes same as the crawlspace. There is a vent up there too. I think I like the floor best so far


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

Stop it now
You have the solution now make it happen
Vent down and out through the vent grid problem solved


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> LOL
> JoeB is an electrician Jim
> Not an engineer .
> In my best Bones voice to Capt Kirk


"One can begin to reshape the landscape with a single flower."

-Spock


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Stop it now
> You have the solution now make it happen
> Vent down and out through the vent grid problem solved


I may just do it while the hubby is away so he don’t get stressed out. Sometimes better to get forgiveness than permission. Plus I think I have a hole saw already that will work…


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> LOL
> JoeB is an electrician Jim
> Not an engineer .
> In my best Bones voice to Capt Kirk


"To be a electrician one must be a engineer at times " Master Po
e wall


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 26, 2022)

If you frame as a problem solved you won’t even need forgiveness.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> "To be a electrician one must be a engineer at times " Master Po
> e wall


I know a lot of engineers who would collapse a building if they tried to drill a hole thru a wall(even though their load and structural calculations all indicated it was feasible). I also know a lot of tradesmen that know how to make things work.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> "One can begin to reshape the landscape with a single flower."
> 
> -Spock



The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few, or the one.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> "To be a electrician one must be a engineer at times " Master Po
> e wall


And pray she does not cut right over a joist beam


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

I’ll check for that first


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> And pray she does not cut right over a joist beam


I think she is ex-navy. All the ex-navy people I know are anal about thinking things thru especially the sub folks. Can’t make a mistake underwater…


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ll check for that first


One other thing once you have the hole in floor why not move tent right over it and cut a hole through bottom and seal around with gorilla tape so vent pipe goes right down inside tent to crawl space This why pipe is hidden completely.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I think she is ex-navy. All the ex-navy people I know are anal about thinking things thru especially the sub folks. Can’t make a mistake underwater…


If they do no one left to tell the tale


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

Jack of all trades Master of none...........


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

Night all


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

The crawl space is clean and not bad to crawl under. I’ve been under there. Should be easy to measure and verify no joist wires etc in the way. Yes i do tend to over engineer every job. Submarine work does kinda make you like that…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Night all


good night


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> One other thing once you have the hole in floor why not move tent right over it and cut a hole through bottom and seal around with gorilla tape so vent pipe goes right down inside tent to crawl space This why pipe is hidden completely.


Don’t really want to cut the tent bottom. It has a nice bottom with waterproof tray. I think I will end out with a very small elbow from the tent to the floor. Shouldn’t even notice it. Thanks again for your help and chat


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> And pray she does not cut right over a joist beam


Thanks! You just screwed up a Kodiak moment!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 26, 2022)

Imho I would locate your spot ,put a pencil mark on the spot . Find a way to measure  off of the window and locate that dot outside and see if you have any thing in the way.  Go inside take a key hole saw go horizontal left to right ( within 4 ") to see if you are in between the studs. Once you are clear left to right use a 4 inch hole saw and go thru your sheet rock. Go thru your sheetrock with the drill on reverse to prevent the holesaw not catching and wanderng off. You can cut thru sheet rock in reverse with a holesaw .Keep the drill  squared and touch the inside of the sheathing and transfer that center hole to said sheathing . Use a 1/4 carbide drill bit with a pistol hammer drill. With a  1/4 carbide drill thru your sheathing & brick. Now you have a 1/4 hole thru your brick .Take your 4 inch hole saw and put in in that hole. Take a sharpie and outline the hole saw with it. Drill on   or more the outside of the hole you just drew.Drill around the circumference many times. You may need to chip away some so the 4 inch fits. Go back in and finish drilling the sheathing . You are almost better with a cordless and go intermittent with said drill.A 4 inch holesaw wants to get away from you so be carefull. I use angle drills with a clutch . Once thru you should be aligned and you can silcone it in. You can buy a 4 inch plastic donut which puts a finished look to the inside. If you were to use a 4 Inch masonery core bit to drill you would loosen up said brick.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Imho I would locate your spot ,put a pencil mark on the spot . Find a way to measure  off of the window and locate that dot outside and see if you have any thing in the way.  Go inside take a key hole saw go horizontal left to right ( within 4 ") to see if you are in between the studs. Once you are clear left to right use a 4 inch hole saw and go thru your sheet rock. Go thru your sheetrock with the drill on reverse to prevent the holesaw not catching and wanderng off. You can cut thru sheet rock in reverse with a holesaw .Keep the drill  squared and touch the inside of the sheathing and transfer that center hole to said sheathing . Use a 1/4 carbide drill bit with a pistol hammer drill. With a  1/4 carbide drill thru your sheathing & brick. Now you have a 1/4 hole thru your brick .Take your 4 inch hole saw and put in in that hole. Take a sharpie and outline the hole saw with it. Drill on   or more the outside of the hole you just drew.Drill around the circumference many times. You may need to chip away some so the 4 inch fits. Go back in and finish drilling the sheathing . You are almost better with a cordless and go intermittent with said drill.A 4 inch holesaw wants to get away from you so be carefull. I use angle drills with a clutch . Once thru you should be aligned and you can silcone it in. You can buy a 4 inch plastic donut which puts a finished look to the inside. If you were to use a 4 Inch masonery core bit to drill you would loosen up said brick.


Wow that’s great directions. Thanks for taking the time banging it out on the keyboard. I can understand it perfectly.  I just copied and printed it in case I end up going that way. Plus I remembered that I know a retired brick guy that also grows weed and loves my thorough weed reviews on his product. He doesn’t smoke but one of his plants were a dandy last year to smoke. I told him I needed to evaluate that one again.  he gave me six bags to sample for him last season. I’m thinking I could get his help with putting that hole in the masonry part If I went that route and the rest I think would be easy peasy 
Ive been thinking tho after chatting with everyone that going thru the floor to my crawlspace and connecting to one of the vents under the house may be a better idea. I will sleep on it. Perhaps work on it all night in my dreams like I sometimes do.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 27, 2022)

Why not carbon filter it and let it dump back in the house? More o2 for you.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Thanks! You just screwed up a Kodiak moment!


Now stop you


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 27, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Why not carbon filter it and let it dump back in the house? More o2 for you.


I was thinking the same thing about the filter(not the o2) but heat and humidity can be a problem when the hose is not vented out of the room. I grow in my basement and it is ok for me to not vent outside during the colder months but in the heat of summer, my basement grow room gets pretty warm unless I vent outside. I suspect a first or second floor grow would have a worse heat problem.


----------



## kevinn (Apr 27, 2022)

It is easier to repair a hole in the ceiling than in the floor when you need to.  And if you vent thru the attic you get odor escaping up where there is more air flow and away from people/neighbors.  Try it without a carbon filter 1st and if the smell is too much it is easy enough to install one.  Just my two cents.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

So I slept on it thought that maybe the hole in the wall additional dryer vent was the way I wanted to go. I thought like @kevinn said about fixing a floor hole opposed to ceiling or wall. So I brought the subject up this morning and got a quick “I don’t want to put a hole in our house” answer which doesn’t mean no actually just his freaked out first response. hes ok with venting out the window but now that I’ve thought about it for so long I really don’t want Thant vent hose look going on in the inside of the window, even in the laundry room. So now I’m thinking about going up in the attic and attach to the attic vent on that same wall now. In fact, it would be much easier just cutting Sheetrock. Until then I don’t mind that the laundry room smells a little like weed when you walk by


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 27, 2022)

My whole shop smells like weed. I vent the tent outside, but there are a "few" non-tent plants. I could fix it, it's not that difficult. A few 2X4's, some dry wall, a door and a little extra duct work. Probably complete it in a weekend. 

I was going to do it, had already made a sketch, and even started pricing the materials. Then my daughter came home from college and came out to the shop to use my gym and not put anything away when she was finished. I love my daughter, but she refuses to pick up after herself when she's here. 

When she came in she she stopped suddenly and said, "I was going to work out, but I don't want to smell like pot". Then she went back to the house. It was right then that I decided I really like the smell of weed


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

The smell is only from my veg tent so to me it really doesn’t smell like flower weed and I’m alway playing with herbs making smudge spray and tincture so it’s likely that my house smells like rosemary and sage most of the time anyway. I don’t mind the smell right now. If he brings up the smell again, I will suggest going up thru the attic. I really don’t want a junky window filled with vent hose


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 27, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Why not carbon filter it and let it dump back in the house? More o2 for you.


Funny you say that .I was at a friend who I help setup 2 tents. He had started a free seed I got a photo. bubble gum Now the girl is beautiful all purple buds .A strong smell. It is in a tent with a 6 in ac infinity fan connected to a carbon filter . His wife and MIL can not smell a thing and they have noses like blood hounds.


----------



## spunom (Apr 27, 2022)

I really think you're overthinking this. Why fk up a ceiling or floor or wall that you may need to fix one day when you can just vent thru the window with a portable a/c vent that no one is going to know why or care why you have it!?!? Worst case, replace your window screens with blackout screens.

"Do you have a portable a/c in your laundry room?"

"Yeah"

"Why"

"It gets hot af in there"

"Leave the door open"

"The dryer drowns out the TV"

"Yeah... Makes sense"

"You don't do laundry everyday lol"

"Yeah .. we don't want the cats to get into the detergent again lol"


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 27, 2022)

spunom said:


> I really think you're overthinking this. Why fk up a ceiling or floor or wall that you may need to fix one day when you can just vent thru the window with a portable a/c vent that no one is going to know why or care why you have it!?!? Worst case, replace your window screens with blackout screens.
> 
> "Do you have a portable a/c in your laundry room?"
> 
> ...


in the winter is the problem


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 27, 2022)

Someone commented earlier about moisture going into the attic and mold. That should be considered as well. Weighing the pros and cons so you don’t become a con can create quite the con-undrum…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 27, 2022)

If it were me, I would probably just try a carbon filter and use a window AC unit in the summer to remove moisture and heat. Granted, this is after all the excellent solutions from the bee hive mind of the forum. Occam’s razor for the win.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I slept on it thought that maybe the hole in the wall additional dryer vent was the way I wanted to go. I thought like @kevinn said about fixing a floor hole opposed to ceiling or wall. So I brought the subject up this morning and got a quick “I don’t want to put a hole in our house” answer which doesn’t mean no actually just his freaked out first response. hes ok with venting out the window but now that I’ve thought about it for so long I really don’t want Thant vent hose look going on in the inside of the window, even in the laundry room. So now I’m thinking about going up in the attic and attach to the attic vent on that same wall now. In fact, it would be much easier just cutting Sheetrock. Until then I don’t mind that the laundry room smells a little like weed when you walk by


----------



## spunom (Apr 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> in the winter is the problem


"Yeah... We just don't want keep putting up the weather strip if we take it down"

Or 

"It heats it too. There's nothing worse than going to get a pair of socks out the dryer in bare feet on a cold floor lol"


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

I have a carbon filter on my other tent but can smell it when I pass the window outside it is attached to. Can’t imagine not smelling it venting in the room.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 295267


That’s him


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> If it were me, I would probably just try a carbon filter and use a window AC unit in the summer to remove moisture and heat. Granted, this is after all the excellent solutions from the bee hive mind of the forum. Occam’s razor for the win.


The room has AC and heat just looking to aim the stink outside living area. I know the beehive came up with plenty to choose from this time


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 295267


Sometimes this guy


----------



## choxie (Apr 29, 2022)

The bedroom that my plants are in just releases it back into the room and my plants are at week7.5 of flower so when it open it's super strong. When it's closed I don't smell or notice anything. I do use a 6 inch ac infinity filter and a 6 inch exhaust fan on a tiny 1.5 x 3 x 5 foot tent.


----------

